# ISO: Red Potato Recipe



## Mr_Dove (Jul 19, 2005)

having guests over tonight and I bought some red potatos but I don't really have any red potato recipes though.

Lets have 'em all so I get a few to pick from.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 19, 2005)

You'll get a ton of potato salad recipes, etc. but what I like to do with red potatoes is chunk them up with skins on, toss with olive oil, chopped garlic, rosemary, salt and pepper, lay in a single layer on a baking sheet or roasting pan and roast at 425-450 so they get nice and crispy.


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 19, 2005)

Mr Dove, I'm going to move this to veggies and side dishes so more people see your question.

I like to do something very similar to jennyema.  I chunk them up, cook in boiling water for just a few minutes (about 5-8 depending on size), toss with evoo pepper and kosher salt, and then finish them on the grill.  This keeps me from having to turn the oven on if it's too hot!


----------



## jkath (Jul 19, 2005)

I love mashed potatoes made with reds (I keep their skins on). Then I add butter, cream cheese, sour cream, milk, pepper and a small dash of salt.

If they're the little reds, I skewer them, brush them with oil and grill them till they're almost charred. YUM! (these are also wonderful cut up the next morning and thrown into scrambled eggs)


----------



## mish (Aug 13, 2005)

You've probably made your red potatoes by now - sorry just read your post...but here's an idea that looks & tastes great, perhaps you might want to try in the future:

Prepare red potatoes (baking or method of choice). Slice them in half & scoop out a little bit of the cooked potato.  Fill with pesto sauce.  If you like, sprinkle with some freshly grated Parmesan cheese. Makes a nice presentation too.


----------



## mish (Aug 13, 2005)

Here are a few more yummy potatoes:

This recipe is for russets, but could adjust cooking time for reds. The herb is "imprinted" like a tattoo, onto the potato.

Tattooed Potatoes with Rosemary
1/3 to 1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly cracked pepper
6 small fresh rosemary sprigs or Italian parsley leaves
3 russet potatoes, unpeeled, cut in half lengthwise

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Pour the olive oil into a medium-sized glass baking dish and add the salt and pepper. Stir to combine. Press a rosemary sprig or parsley leaf on the cut side of each potato half and place cut side down in the oil.

Bake until the potatoes are nicely browned, 40 to 45 minutes. While the potatoes are cooking, using a spatula, gently move them every now and then to keep them from sticking. When they are ready, remove them from the pan, turning them flat side up and carefully leaving the pressed herb in place. Arrange on a platter and serve immediately.

Note: A glass dish works well in this case because you can check for doneness by carefully holding the dish overhead and looking to see if the potatoes are browned. When you do this, be careful not to spill the hot oil. A metal pan will do, too, but testing for doneness will not be as easy.

-----------
This one is for Idahos, but again, sure you could adapt for reds. They look like little accordians with the herbs placed in between.

Herb Infused Potatoes
6 Idaho potatoes 
30 sprigs fresh herbs, such as thyme, rosemary, oregano, or bay leaves 
1/2 cup Homemade Chicken Stock, or low-sodium canned chicken broth, skimmed of fat 
1/4 cup olive oil 
2 teaspoons salt 
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 

Heat the oven to 400°. Peel the potatoes. Using a paring knife, cut a slit two-thirds of the way through one of the potatoes. Make parallel slits, spacing an inch apart. Repeat process with remaining five potatoes. 

Insert an herb sprig into each slit, holding the slit open with the paring knife. Place potatoes in a medium roasting pan; drizzle with chicken stock and olive oil. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Bake until potatoes turn golden, about 30 minutes. Cover, and bake until tender when pierced with the tip of a knife, 30 to 35 minutes.


----------



## Constance (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm with Jen on her roasted potato recipe. 

Here are some other things I like to use red potatoes for:

*Potato Salad

*braised with leeks and garlic in chicken broth

*boiled or nuked until almost tender, then seared in hot butter.

*just plain ole boiled, with lots of S&P, butter, and freshly          chopped parsley.

*Cooked with cabbage and Kielbasa or smoked sausage.. Add your choice of the following: onions, garlic, tomatoes, baby carrots, hot or sweet peppers, canned butter beans.. Whatever you like. 

*Cooked with green bean or greens, along with a ham hock or other smoky meat. 

Hope I was some help!


----------



## Alix (Aug 14, 2005)

I do a version of Potatoes Anna with my red potatoes. I slice them on my mandoline, then place them in my CI frying pan. As I put each layer down I drizzle with some melted butter, sprinkle some coarse salt and some grated parmesan. I crisp the bottom on the stove, then transfer the whole thing to the oven and finish it in there with whatever I happen to be roasting for dinner. We particularly like these with a roast chicken dinner.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 14, 2005)

Does anyone have a recipe that has baby reds, thick cream, dill and peas I think?  My grandma used to make it and I just dont know how to....


----------



## Aurora (Aug 14, 2005)

My favorite potato recipe is also one of the simplest.

Cut potatoes in bite size pieces and boil until tender.

Stir in lots of butter and sprinkle liberally with dill weed.

Enjoy.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 14, 2005)

Mr_Dove said:
			
		

> having guests over tonight and I bought some red potatos but I don't really have any red potato recipes though.
> 
> Lets have 'em all so I get a few to pick from.


 
Search the forums on side dishes/potato dishes. You can interchange red potatoes with mostly any recipe that doesn't call for a sweet potato. Even then you probably can, except the flavor will be drastically different.


----------

